# Frequenzanpassung



## wogle (12 August 2009)

Hallo,
wenn ich einen Motor habe der über einen Frequenzumrichter angesteuert und an einem 50 Hz 400V Netz betrieben wird, ist es da möglich durch die Erhöhung der Frequenz über 50 Hz auch die Drehzahl zu erhöhen?


----------



## marlob (12 August 2009)

Dafür ist ein Frequenzumrichter da ;-) Aber das geht natürlich nicht unendlich.
Die Frequenz wird ja durch den FU angepasst


----------



## wogle (12 August 2009)

Aber wie weit kann ich die Frequenz da über die 50 Hz Netzfrequenz erhöhen?
Welche max. Drehzahl ist dann einstellbar?
Woran erkennt man bei einem Motor wie weit man ihm mit dem Frequenzumrichter betreiben kann?


----------



## marlob (12 August 2009)

Kommt darauf an wieviel Drehmoment du brauchst. Wenn der Motor über der Eckfrequenz betrieben wird hast du eine Feldschwächung
Gucke mal hier
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21139232
Oder suche mal nach 87 Hz hier im Forum


----------



## Paule (12 August 2009)

wogle schrieb:


> Aber wie weit kann ich die Frequenz da über die 50 Hz Netzfrequenz erhöhen?
> Welche max. Drehzahl ist dann einstellbar?
> Woran erkennt man bei einem Motor wie weit man ihm mit dem Frequenzumrichter betreiben kann?


Außerdem kommt es noch darauf an was der Motor antreibt.
Wird da z.B. ein Lüfter angetrieben, dann kann es schon sein das Du *nicht* einfach "Gas" geben kannst, sonst zerlegt sich das Lüfterrad.


----------



## Blockmove (12 August 2009)

Da hilft letzlich nur probieren.
Je nach Umrichter, Motor und Anwendung.
Als Methode zur Taktzeitoptimierung setze ich gerne Umrichter ein.
Manche Riemenförderer laufen seit Jahren problemlos mit 95 Hz.
Bei manchen Hydraulikpumpen gehen nicht mehr als 75Hz.
Vektorgeregelte Umrichter von Mitsubishi packen es bei manchen Anwendungen besser als solche von Siemens.
Wie gesagt: Probieren geht über Studieren.
Aber eines ist klar:
Du betriebst den Motor ausserhalb seiner Nenndaten.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## wogle (14 August 2009)

Danke erstmal.
Ich dachte man kann z.B an hand des motordatenblattes erkennen bis zu welcher Drehzahl/Frequenz man ihn noch nach oben regeln kann.
Oder es gibt Erfahrungswerte wo man die Frequenz z.B bis 20% über Nennfrequenz ohne Probleme erhöhen könnte. Manchmal wäre es nötig Drehzahlen leicht zu erhöhen, aber dabei keine Schäden zu verursachen.
Wird wohl doch nur übers probieren gehen.


----------



## blasterbock (14 August 2009)

Gute Motoren folgen der Frequenz bis etwa 75 Herz, dann fangen sie in aller Regel unter Last an zu schlupfen, d.h., die Drehzahl bricht ein.
Wenn Du den Motor langsamer fahren willst, immer daran denken, dass sich der Motor mit seinem Lüfterflüger selbst kühlen muss. Dazu braucht er so um die 80 % seiner Nenndrehzahl.
Dreht der Motor deutlich schneller als Nenndrehzahl, wird die Lebensdauer wegen Lagerproblemen vermutlich drastisch verkürzt.


----------



## waldy (12 September 2009)

> ist es da möglich durch die Erhöhung der Frequenz über 50 Hz auch die Drehzahl zu erhöhen?


 - ja, das ist Möglcih um. ca. 35 % , wir haben die Bänder mit FU bis ca.80-85 Hz gebracht , na gut ganz Maximal die Motoren waren auch nicht belasten . Aus jeden Fall das ist Möglich .

gruß waldy


----------



## Jan (12 September 2009)

Auf jedenfall würde ich beim Support des Motorherstellers nachfragen, bis zu welcher Frequenz der Motor auf Dauer betrieben werden kann, ohne das der Motor schaden nimmt.


----------



## hausenm (12 September 2009)

Isolierklasse anschauen, in der Regel F- heißt eigentlich es besteht die Möglichkeit den Motor im Dreieck laufen zu lassen. Ist das gegeben, dann kann davon ausgegangen werden eine Frequenzerhöhung auf 87Hz ist möglich.
Was die Drehzahl betrifft: Du weißt die Daten bei 50 Hz (Nenndrehzahl). Einfach mal interpolieren (87/50)* Nenndrehzahl, oder anders 1,73* Nenndrehzahl. Stimmt nicht haargenau kommt aber gut in die Richtung.
Gruß
Michael


----------

